# ThinkPad: new xorg with GM965



## aragats (Jan 28, 2013)

My ThinkPad R61 works mostly fine with FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, except xorg+suspend/resume. I experienced X-server crashing issues with the "old" xorg, that's why I've installed the "new" one with:


```
#/etc/make.conf
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
WITH_KMS="YES"
```

Now I have:

xorg-server-1.10.6_2,1
xf86-video-intel-2.17.0_1
libdrm-2.4.31_1

After resuming from suspend the screen is garbled - namely the whole desktop with windows and bars is shifted below the physical screen, only 20-30px of its top is visible at the bottom. However, I've found a way to suspend/resume without such effect. If I switch to a virtual console first, then suspend, after resuming the screen is looking good (of course, I have to manually switch by pressing Alt-F9). To make it easier from X I use the following:

`# chvt 1; sleep 3; acpiconf -s3`

(chvt = change virtual terminal, from: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17695#6)

Another problem after resuming is the X-server's irresponsiveness. The switching between desktops is noticeably slow, redrawing of urxvt terminals is unacceptable, the glxgears won't work at all. The only suspicious thing in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log is:

```
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -22
```
I'm looking for an advice how to hunt and debug the actual problem.
Thanks!


----------

